# How are guaranteed rates calculated?



## JDS (Sep 10, 2014)

So, I just did my first shift with guaranteed rates...and I can't figure out how they calculated the line item on my invoice of $8.29. The line item reads: "Additional Incentive $18/hr fare guarantee".

I drove for 4 hours, on the night they guaranteed $18/hr. I know for a fact I met all their requirements to get the guaranteed $18/hr rate - so in my mind, I should get $72 for my 4 hours of work. 

Anyone know how they determine what to pay out during guaranteed rate? I should have know it was too good to be true.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Are you reading this off of your payment statement or somewhere else?

On the weekly payment statement there is usually a line that read something like:
"Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 2nd Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 20.00 hours and grossed $12.00 per hour in gross fares. We added $224.00 to your account."

This example is of a peak $26.00/hr guarantee. The amount they add to your account is 80% of the amount that would need to be added to your fares to bring the average up to $26/hr in this case.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

JDS said:


> I drove for 4 hours, on the night they guaranteed $18/hr. I know for a fact I met all their requirements to get the guaranteed $18/hr rate - so in my mind, I should get $72 for my 4 hours of work.
> 
> .


4x18-4-20%=4 hours uber net. Difference between what you earned and that amount added to your check to equal that UBER amount. I think! LOL


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The guarantee is in gross fares before Uber's cuts.


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lets say you worked for 4 hours, and the guaranteed gross income is: 4x18=$72
After uber 20% cut it would be: $72 x %80 = $57.6

It means if your net income during that 4 hr was less than $57.6, Uber pays the difference untill it reaches to the minimum guaraneed amount.
already made $49.3 in the period of 4 hrs, uber adds $8.3 to it to raise you total earnings to the minimum guaranteed level: $49.3 +$8.3 = 57.6$

Cheers,


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Kasra321 said:


> Lets say you worked for 4 hours, and the guaranteed gross income is: 4x18=$72
> After uber 20% cut it would be: $72 x %80 = $57.6
> 
> It means if your net income during that 4 hr was less than $57.6, Uber pays the difference untill it reaches to the minimum guaraneed amount.
> ...


That was very helpful.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't forget the 4 hours work is really 200 minutes (10 minutes off of every hour) so 3 hours and 20 minutes or 3.33 hours. Times that by 18/hour to get a total. I believe you then take 20% of Uber cut since the amount guarantees is "in fares". Keep track of total hours per the three shifts (a ride that goes past midnight is still for regular hours), rides, cancellations by rider, and percentage of accepted pings.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Don't forget the 4 hours work is really 200 minutes (10 minutes off of every hour) so 3 hours and 20 minutes or 3.33 hours. Times that by 18/hour to get a total. I believe you then take 20% of Uber cut since the amount guarantees is "in fares". Keep track of total hours per the three shifts (a ride that goes past midnight is still for regular hours), rides, cancellations by rider, and percentage of accepted pings.


Actually our guarantee was a few weekends ago and was $20, $25 and $30 and after I complained they actually gave me $25 to the good! Great deal! And I didn't take out the 10 minutes.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Actually our guarantee was a few weekends ago and was $20, $25 and $30 and after I complained they actually gave me $25 to the good! Great deal! And I didn't take out the 10 minutes.


I hope you are correct and only 20% for Uber will be taken out instead of both. I will wait to see and compare next week.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Don't forget the 4 hours work is really 200 minutes (10 minutes off of every hour) so 3 hours and 20 minutes or 3.33 hours. Times that by 18/hour to get a total.


No, 4 hours is 4 hours, minus a couple of minutes that it takes you to get back online between each ride (once you hit end trip you are considered offline until you rate the customer and hit go online again), so more like 232 minutes for 4 hours of work. The 50 minutes stipulation is that none of the minutes for that hour count unless you worked at least 50 minutes of that hour. So for each 1 hour period you can rack up either 0 minutes of guarantee time or 50-60 bonus minutes of guarantee time, there is nothing in between 0 and 50 minutes, but you can get up to 60. If you only log in and off on the hour you'll rack up the most guarantee time for your time worked. If you are going to need a few minutes offline in the middle of a shift, like a bio break, try and split it between two hours, logging off at the 55 minute mark and back on by the 05 mark to make sure you don't lose the whole hour (play it safe safe since you might lose a couple of minutes between runs with the whole having to rate before you can go back online bit).


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

The OP guy wrote to me directly (actually met him at the meeting they had here recently). He's fair. I gave him my time and said I thought it was wrong but after I got the formula I actually saw they had given me more. I didn't take out any minutes on the guaranteed hours. He told me he added 2 more gross ups, as it was short, but after my calculations based on Kasra321 I was happy to see there was an extra $25 to the good, so I don't intend on complaining. I never took any break - brought the phone in the john with me and left it on. Had all my drinks and I was good to go.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

What about the 1 ride per hour average?
Lets say you log in at 6AM and log off at 6PM = 12 hours.
But you only had 11 rides that day.
Do you get guarantee for 11 hours or do you get nothing?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> What about the 1 ride per hour average?
> Lets say you log in at 6AM and log off at 6PM = 12 hours.
> But you only had 11 rides that day.
> Do you get guarantee for 11 hours or do you get nothing?


Is this a quizz? No really, our guarantee was slightly different. It was for 3 days during these hours; 4-7, 7-10 and 10-2pm on Thursday,Friday, saturday. Whatever hours you worked you had to accept at least 80% of requests and any fares were deducted from the guarantee rate of $20, $25, or $30, relative to the 3 aforementioned slots.
I'm guessing based on your model you would get your rate for 12 hours less your fares. What does the one ride per hour have to do with your guarantee? Read your offer.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Choochie said:


> What does the one ride per hour have to do with your guarantee? Read your offer.










Must accept at least 90% of trips






 Must average at least 1 trip/hour






 Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Must accept at least 90% of trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds similar but I had no requests for trips from 10-2am on a Friday, they had so many drivers and less demand then they expected and got the 4 hour guarantee less 20% and that was the $30 time slot. 
No way to average 1 trip/hr if you get no requests.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Sounds similar but I had no requests for trips from 10-2am on a Friday, they had so many drivers and less demand then they expected and got the 4 hour guarantee less 20% and that was the $30 time slot.
> No way to average 1 trip/hr if you get no requests.


If you got an extra 4 rides(above the number of hours you were logged on) on Saturday during the peak times that would make up the 4 hours on Friday .


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

I take detailed notes on every fare (acceptance time, arrival, start and stop times, online and offline times etc.) and have developed a database spreadsheet to analyze. Now that I have a track record over the last few weeks of the "guarantee" program I will be submitting to Uber my first Request For Invoice Review next week.

At this point I am convinced that Uber is intentionally confusing the issue by refusing to provide any document that explains the guidelines thoroughly, and most importantly is conspiring to damage their contractors by withholding critical details regarding online/offline actuals, refusing to provide a clear explanation regarding the basis of how the start/stop time related to peak fares are determined, and potentially manipulating their internal records in order to gain advantage.

I am going to submit reoccurring Requests' For Invoice Review continually until all questions are answered to my satisfaction. If Uber continues to "spin" the situation I will file a complaint with the California Department of Industrial Relations / Labor Commissioner's Office.

This is our business, our equipment, our risk, and OUR money. Uber needs to be held fair & accountable, and believe me, is not too big to fail.

I'll get back to you all on this thread as I have more information.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> If you got an extra 4 rides(above the number of hours you were logged on) on Saturday during the peak times that would make up the 4 hours on Friday .


Right it's a weekly average, so let assume you were on-line for 40 hours
but only did 39 rides.
Will you get any guarantee money?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Right it's a weekly average, so let assume you were on-line for 40 hours
> but only did 39 rides.
> Will you get any guarantee money?


My checks the last 3 weeks say I would get paid for 39 hours. But rides in peak and non peak much match. So ''extra" rides in non peak hours will not qualify peak hours.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> If you got an extra 4 rides(above the number of hours you were logged on) on Saturday during the peak times that would make up the 4 hours on Friday .


That is a different model than what we were given.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

mike888 said:


> I take detailed notes on every fare (acceptance time, arrival, start and stop times, online and offline times etc.) and have developed a database spreadsheet to analyze. Now that I have a track record over the last few weeks of the "guarantee" program I will be submitting to Uber my first Request For Invoice Review next week.
> 
> At this point I am convinced that Uber is intentionally confusing the issue by refusing to provide any document that explains the guidelines thoroughly, and most importantly is conspiring to damage their contractors by withholding critical details regarding online/offline actuals, refusing to provide a clear explanation regarding the basis of how the start/stop time related to peak fares are determined, and potentially manipulating their internal records in order to gain advantage.
> 
> ...


Yes it is sort of convoluted and not spelled out very well. I think rather than dealing with me they just over compensated to shut me up. I also told them to update the tolls cause I was shorted the 2 times I went to the airport and I didn't want to keep having to request a correction.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

So does it take effect at midnight, driving tonight, figure might as well game some guarantee money. Does it update your guarantee on the pay statement live or you find out on payday?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> So does it take effect at midnight, driving tonight, figure might as well game some guarantee money. Does it update your guarantee on the pay statement live or you find out on payday?


It might be the 4AM cutoff time Uber likes to use.
You can always check the WAYBILL for the current rate.
It's weekly average so I'm pretty sure you won't see anything until the pay stub comes.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Right it's a weekly average, so let assume you were on-line for 40 hours
> but only did 39 rides.
> Will you get any guarantee money?


It's not that simple as you might think but once you figure it out it much less stressful .
1) All weeks hours are divided three categories A) regular B)off peak C)peak hours.Yes if you do all 40 hours in SAME category you would get paid 39 hours worth of guarantees. but here catch.You MUST start every day or shift ON the top of the hour.
2)It is a Must to start on top of the hour or you would get paid less.For me if it's past 11 minute of the hour i won't even go on line.
Lets say you start at 11:15 to 13:15 it its two full hours and complete 2 trips you only gonna get paid guarantee for ONE hour 12:00 to 13:00
because you only logged 45 min. for 11 o'clock and 15 min 13 o'clock hour
3)You can take 10 min break but you don't get paid for it ,if you have to take it, do it 9 min or less.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

arto71 said:


> It's not that simple as you might think but once you figure it out it much less stressful .
> 1) All weeks hours are divided three categories A) regular B)off peak C)peak hours.Yes if you do all 40 hours in SAME category you would get paid 39 hours worth of guarantees. but here catch.You MUST start every day or shift ON the top of the hour.
> 2)It is a Must to start on top of the hour or you would get paid less.For me if it's past 11 minute of the hour i won't even go on line.
> Lets say you start at 11:15 to 13:15 it its two full hours and complete 2 trips you only gonna get paid guarantee for ONE hour 12:00 to 13:00
> ...


Then why do the hour totals have minutes included? Mine say I worked like 32.46 hours....and I've been logging off at least 10 mins. every hour if I am gaming the guarantees...only from hour to hour, or starting or ending an hour ten minutes in...more like 9 because I make sure i'm "online" by the time the hand turns.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Goober said:


> I've been logging off at least 10 mins


Yes you could go off line 10 min.every hour you work but you don't get paid for that 10 min break.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Yes you could go off line 10 min.every hour you work but you don't get paid for that 10 min break.


So the end total, if decimal-something only counts to the whole number?

All those ten minute breaks for nothing???


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Goober said:


> So the end total, if decimal-something only counts to the whole number?
> 
> All those ten minute breaks for nothing???


Here is something more detailed was posted earlier today by CaptainJackLA
Alright people - I got an answer to the questions we've pondered now for weeks. This is coming directly from Uber, believe it or not, it's up to you.

To begin with, an Hour of being ONLINE, according to Uber for the Winter Warm Up Guarantee, is a CLOCK HOUR. Starting at the top of the hour. If you work from 4:15pm-5:15pm, it's NOT 1 clock hour. Does Not Count ! You will get paid only for any trips taken during that time.

*# 1 Hourly Guarantee [What I call an Uber Hour]*
Working ONLINE for uber, they consider One Hour starting from the top of the hour. EG: 4pm, 5pm, 6pm, etc. So for example, if you work from *4:15pm - 6:15pm*, they will only consider the *5pm-6pm* hour as part of the guarantee rate time. It is based from the *TOP OF THE HOUR*, not just anytime you want to start. 4:00pm-7:00pm is considered 3 hours on the guarantee plan. If you worked 4:10pm-5:00pm, that is the 50 minutes minimum required to qualify for the pay structure because you were ONLINE at least 50 minutes between 4:00pm-5:00pm

*# 2 Breaks*
You are *NOT *paid for the 10 minutes per hour that you use for break time. For instance, working from 6:00pm-7:00pm, taking 10 minutes within that hour, you are paid 0.83 of 1 hour (50/60). That's partly why you may be paid, for example, 7.74 hours during a specific pay period.

*> Combining breaks: *This is tricky, because of the Uber Math of TOP of the hour for guarantee pay, you can combine breaks, but still NOT more than 10 minutes per clock hour. EG: Online from 5:00pm-7:00pm, you can take a 10 minute break at 5:50pm and continue the same break through 6:10pm, that is considered 20 minutes total, 10 minutes from each clock hour. BUT, if you worked from 5:00pm-9:00pm, you CAN'T take all 40 minutes at the same time and get paid for the hour(s) that you missed being ONLINE for 50 minutes. So be careful with the break times, that may be a lot of the confusion.

*# 3 Being ONLINE *
You are ONLINE while waiting for a request, *AND *during each trip. So if your trip takes 3 minutes or 47 minutes, you are still ONLINE and that time does qualify for the guarantee pay period. They are not separating Driving Time from Online time to be considered for the guarantee pay.

*# 4 Trips Per Hour
Trips per hour* and *acceptance rate* qualifications are _averaged over all the hours in each separate guarantee period for the week _- peak hours, regular hours and non-peak hours. This helps you to qualify for each guarantee period.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Goober said:


> Then why do the hour totals have minutes included? Mine say I worked like 32.46 hours....and I've been logging off at least 10 mins. every hour if I am gaming the guarantees...only from hour to hour, or starting or ending an hour ten minutes in...more like 9 because I make sure i'm "online" by the time the hand turns.


Why log off? A\Logging off "at least" is not a good thing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

arto71 said:


> Here is something more detailed was posted earlier today by CaptainJackLA
> Alright people - I got an answer to the questions we've pondered now for weeks. This is coming directly from Uber, believe it or not, it's up to you.
> 
> To begin with, an Hour of being ONLINE, according to Uber for the Winter Warm Up Guarantee, is a CLOCK HOUR. Starting at the top of the hour. If you work from 4:15pm-5:15pm, it's NOT 1 clock hour. Does Not Count ! You will get paid only for any trips taken during that time.
> ...


I am currently in a dispute with Uber over #1. In Raleigh NC they are NOT calculating an Uber hour that way. They do consider it over a clock hour BUT they are calculating by the minute online and giving us credit for time if we worked at least 25 minutes of the hour. That sounds great because you would think that increases the number of hours that they would pay you guarantee for but in my case it's not because I clocked out early if I made a lot of money in the beginning of the hour. Regardless of how much you worked, they are also counting every fare you received during the time period regardless of whether the time counted or not. So for example if you got a fare for $5.00 at the 5:01PM and went off line at 5:08, the 8 minutes you worked don't count BUT the 5.00 fare does count towards your average hourly gross. Totally F'ed up and when I requested my time records they refused to provide them. I'm filing a formal complaint with my state (trying to determine who has jurisdiction, atty general or labor board) and will let you all know if I have any success.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I clocked out early if I made a lot of money in the beginning of the hour..


Yeah, you gamed it in the wrong direction, all fares earned count even if you don't work long enough during the hour for the hour to count.

Log in and out at the top of the hour only.
Breaks count against you.
Money earned during partial non-qualifying hours counts against you.

If I make a fare right at the beginning of an hour I try and stay online for the rest of the hour.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Yeah, you gamed it in the wrong direction, all fares earned count even if you don't work long enough during the hour for the hour to count.
> 
> Log in and out at the top of the hour only.
> Breaks count against you.
> ...


Yep, I sure did and I'm fighting it, meanwhile your recommendations are spot on.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Why do they make it so hard to figure it out?


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Here is something more detailed was posted earlier today by CaptainJackLA
> Alright people - I got an answer to the questions we've pondered now for weeks. This is coming directly from Uber, believe it or not, it's up to you.
> 
> To begin with, an Hour of being ONLINE, according to Uber for the Winter Warm Up Guarantee, is a CLOCK HOUR. Starting at the top of the hour. If you work from 4:15pm-5:15pm, it's NOT 1 clock hour. Does Not Count ! You will get paid only for any trips taken during that time.
> ...


I took one for the team tonight in order to verify #1 above. Personally I don't think this is true, but we will see. I worked one hour exactly in the prime time period, 5:30 to 6:30. I gave three rides for a total of $11. I don't plan on driving any more prime time hours this weekend so we will see if I get paid the guarantee of $26 for that hour.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

gman said:


> I took one for the team tonight in order to verify #1 above. Personally I don't think this is true, but we will see. I worked one hour exactly in the prime time period, 5:30 to 6:30. I gave three rides for a total of $11. I don't plan on driving any more prime time hours this weekend so we will see if I get paid the guarantee of $26 for that hour.


Ok.But how did you make $11?Three rides on min $4 would be $12.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Ok.But how did you make $11?Three rides on min $4 would be $12.


Oops, I meant $13. Two "4's" and a "5". Can't add, lol.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

gman said:


> Oops, I meant $13. Two "4's" and a "5". Can't add, lol.


Please keep us posted on that 5:30 to 6:30 full hour.


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *# 1 Hourly Guarantee [What I call an Uber Hour]*
> Working ONLINE for uber, they consider One Hour starting from the top of the hour. EG: 4pm, 5pm, 6pm, etc. So for example, if you work from *4:15pm - 6:15pm*, they will only consider the *5pm-6pm* hour as part of the guarantee rate time. It is based from the *TOP OF THE HOUR*, not just anytime you want to start. 4:00pm-7:00pm is considered 3 hours on the guarantee plan. If you worked 4:10pm-5:00pm, that is the 50 minutes minimum required to qualify for the pay structure because you were ONLINE at least 50 minutes between 4:00pm-5:00pm


I really doubt it. I think its calculated in minutes. Last week I had 20.7hrs online, if they only count entire hours, how I got a 0.7 hour?
Besides, I drive for both. Uber and Lyft. And when I'm giving a ride on Lyft I go offline on Uber, which takes about 20min on Avg per ride. By this model, I shouldn't get any minutes\hours for that hour! However, my total online time was almost about what I expected it to be.

That's why I think they count your minutes.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Goober said:


> So the end total, if decimal-something only counts to the whole number?
> 
> All those ten minute breaks for nothing???


What jobs pay for an hourly 10 minute break? Why do Drivers think they will get paid for these 10 minute breaks. Why log off at all. Stay logged on for the whole shift and that leaves one less thing to sweat.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

gman said:


> I took one for the team tonight in order to verify #1 above. Personally I don't think this is true, but we will see. I worked one hour exactly in the prime time period, 5:30 to 6:30. I gave three rides for a total of $11. I don't plan on driving any more prime time hours this weekend so we will see if I get paid the guarantee of $26 for that hour.


Okay just to update this, I did indeed get paid guarantee money for my one prime time hour of 5:30 to 6:30. So it would appear it doesn't have to be "top of the hour", at least here in LA.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

gman said:


> Okay just to update this, I did indeed get paid guarantee money for my one prime time hour of 5:30 to 6:30. So it would appear it doesn't have to be "top of the hour", at least here in LA.


Thanks for the confirmation. (I posted above that the magic number is 25 minutes of the hour) I had a rather long and drawn out battle with my csr here in Raleigh and after about 18 emails what I finally learned is that the 50 minute restriction doesn't mean a thing. For a given class of fares (peak, off peak, etc..) they take all of the minutes you worked for each hour that you worked 25 minutes or more and total that up to determine how many hours you were online. Then they take all of the fares you completed over the entire class of hours (notice I did not say over the minutes that counted) to get your total fares/hours = average per hour. Sounds reasonable EXCEPT if you believed the restrictions and gamed accordingly. If I got a big fare at the beginning of the hour, I went offline and went to work for Lyft. They screwed me by counting the fare towards my average and counting the minutes I was online if and only if I was on for 25 minutes. Either way the fare counted against me which it shouldn't . I was operating under the impression that the 50 minute rule applied so if I had pulled in more than the guaranteed amount in the first 40 minutes of an hour I went offline. It shouldn't have counted but instead they counted my fares against me for 2/3 of an hour raising my average up dramatically. So no guarantee for this guy, I filed a complaint with the attorney general in my state and I'm curious to see what they do with it. Oh by the way boys and girls, keep track of your own time because Uber will refuse to release your time records should you ask for them.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Do not logon after x:35 of any hour. You will not get guarantee pay for that 25 minutes, but fares during that time will count against your guarantee pay.

Also, do not logout before x:25 of any hour. You will not get guarantee pay for that 25 minutes, but fares during that time will count against your guarantee pay. 

I have verified this from my last invoice. And the minutes I did not get paid all add up to minutes that fell in the above situations.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Do not logon after x:35 of any hour. You will not get guarantee pay for that 25 minutes, but fares during that time will count against your guarantee pay.
> 
> Also, do not logout before x:25 of any hour. You will not get guarantee pay for that 25 minutes, but fares during that time will count against your guarantee pay.
> 
> I have verified this from my last invoice. And the minutes I did not get paid all add up to minutes that fell in the above situations.


Thanks for putting it much more succinctly! I'm ranting a little because I'm so pissed about getting cheated by them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Is this a quizz? No really, our guarantee was slightly different. It was for 3 days during these hours; 4-7, 7-10 and 10-2pm on Thursday,Friday, saturday. Whatever hours you worked you had to accept at least 80% of requests and any fares were deducted from the guarantee rate of $20, $25, or $30, relative to the 3 aforementioned slots.
> I'm guessing based on your model you would get your rate for 12 hours less your fares. What does the one ride per hour have to do with your guarantee? Read your offer.


I had a similar guarantee the other day. 8-midnight and 6 tides necessary. I had 6 last at 11:21 and first on the dot at 8. they said I didn't complete 6rides. the times are the ones on my invoice. so how does that work? anyone know? its only worth about $5 to me but curious for future reference.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I had a similar guarantee the other day. 8-midnight and 6 tides necessary. I had 6 last at 11:21 and first on the dot at 8. they said I didn't complete 6rides. the times are the ones on my invoice. so how does that work? anyone know? its only worth about $5 to me but curious for future reference.


Perhaps there is no ZERO minute in any Uber hour. The first minute of an Uber hour is X:01 and the last minute of an Uber hour is X+1:00.

So in your case only trips that show up on the invoice as 8:01 or later and 12:00 or before count.

Basically if a trip at 8:00 counted, then a trip at 12:00 would NOT count. But if a trip at 8:00 does NOT count, then a trip at 12:00 does count. You can't have them both count or else the four hour period is actually 241 minutes instead of 240 minutes.


----------

